# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Si te komentohen keto vargje?

## Matrix

Duket sikur disa vargje ne Bibel tregojne per siguri shpetimi, ndersa te tjera bejen thirrje per qendrese, dhe per rrezik humbjeje. Vargjet qe kam sjelle duket sikur thone se te krishteret nuk duhet te mendojne se shpetimi i tyre eshte arritur, por duhet te qendrojne deri ne fund. Ju si i komentoni keto vargje?

(1 Korintasve 9)

24 A nuk e dini se ata qe vrapojne ne piste, vertete vrapojne te gjithe, por vetem nje e fiton cmimin? Vraponi ne menyre qe ta merrni.
25 Dhe kushdo qe merr pjese ne gare kontrollon veten ne te gjitha; dhe ata e bejne kete per te marre nje kurore qe prishet, kurse ne per nje kurore qe nuk prishet.
26 Une, pra, vrapoj, por jo sikur jam i pasigurt; keshtu luftoj, por jo sikur rrah eren;
*27 madje e mundoj trupin tim dhe e nenshtroj, se mos, pasi t`u kem predikuar te tjereve, te behem per t`u perjashtuar*

(1 Korintasve 10)

1 Sepse, o vellezer, une nuk dua qe ju te mos edini se gjithe eterit tane ishin nen rene, dhe te gjithe shkuan neper det,
2 dhe te gjithe u pagezuan per Moisine ne re dhe ne det,
3 te gjithe hengren te njejten ushqim frymeror,
4 dhe te gjithe pine te njejten pije frymerore, sepse pinin prej shkembi frymeror qe i ndiqte; edhe ky shkemb ishte Krishti.
5 Por Perendia nuk pelqeu shumicen prej tyre; sepse rane te vdekur ne shkretetire.
6 Dhe keto u bene si shembuj per ne, qe ne te mos deshirojme gjera te liga, ashtu si deshiruan ata,
7 dhe qe te mos beheni idhujtare si disa nga ata, sikurse eshte shkruar: ``Populli u ul qe te haje dhe te pije, dhe u ngrit per te luajtur``.
8 Dhe te mos kurverojme, ashtu si kurveruan disa nga ata edhe rane te vdekur ne nje dite njezet e tre mije.
9 Dhe te mos e tundojme Krishtin, ashtu si e tunduan disa nga ata dhe u vrane nga gjarperinjte.
10 Dhe mos u ankoni, ashtu si u ankuan disa nga ata, dhe u vrane nga shkaterruesi.
11 Dhe te gjitha keto gjera u ndodhen atyre si shembull, dhe jane shkruar per paralajmerimin tone, per ne qe jemi ne mbarim te epoket.
*12 Prandaj ai qe mendon se qendron me kembe, le te shohe se mos bjere*.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Duket sikur disa vargje ne Bibel tregojne per siguri shpetimi, ndersa te tjera bejen thirrje per qendrese, dhe per rrezik humbjeje. Vargjet qe kam sjelle duket sikur thone se te krishteret nuk duhet te mendojne se shpetimi i tyre eshte arritur, por duhet te qendrojne deri ne fund. Ju si i komentoni keto vargje?
> 
> (1 Korintasve 9)
> 
> 24 A nuk e dini se ata qe vrapojne ne piste, vertete vrapojne te gjithe, por vetem nje e fiton cmimin? Vraponi ne menyre qe ta merrni.
> 25 Dhe kushdo qe merr pjese ne gare kontrollon veten ne te gjitha; dhe ata e bejne kete per te marre nje kurore qe prishet, kurse ne per nje kurore qe nuk prishet.
> 26 Une, pra, vrapoj, por jo sikur jam i pasigurt; keshtu luftoj, por jo sikur rrah eren;
> *27 madje e mundoj trupin tim dhe e nenshtroj, se mos, pasi t`u kem predikuar te tjereve, te behem per t`u perjashtuar*
> 
> ...


 Te pershendes MAtrix, dhe te uroj paqe ne  Krishtin Jezus.
 Le te shohim me kujdes te gjitha vargjet qe ti ke sjelle. 
 Se pari duhet te them se, e gjithe fjala profetike e Perendise ka nje mendim dhe nje perfundim, Krishtin dhe shpetimin qe Ai mbart per mbare njerzimin.
 Persa i perket temes mbi shpetmin, ne kemi diskutuar shume here, por asnjehere nuk mund te mendojme se eshte mjaft.  Une personalisht mendoj se, tema mbi shpetimin eshte tema me aktuale per cdo te krishtere, pasi ne jetojme ne kohen e fundit.  
 Ne lidhje me vargjet qe ti ke sjelle duhet te them se, ka rendesi shume te madhe qe ne fjalet e Palit, te dime te dallojme thelbin e mesimit qe ai na jep.  Tek 1Kori:9:24-27, apsotulli Pal ben nje krahasim midis sporitistit dhe besimtarit te krishtere.  Pali e krahason ecjen e besimtarit te Krishtere ne besim, me nje pjesmarjen e nje sportisti ne garat e lojnave olimpike.
 Le te marim vargun e 24, ku  une do te perpiqem qe te sjell nje perkthim sa me korekt te fjaleve te Palit, duke u mbeshtetur ne shkrimin origjinal.
 " Nuk e dini se ata qe rendin ( trehonde) ne gara, qe te gjithe sulen, por nje e merr kuroren , keshtu suluni qe ta merni."
 Ne kete varg, PALI, permes krahasimit qe mer, na tregon QELLIMIN final te jetes sone si besimtare te krishtere.  Pra veshtrimi dhe ecja jone ne besim ka si qellim fondamental: MARJEN E KURORES.  Kete gje Pali ja konstaton Timoteut, kur i thote: Luften e mire luftova, e udhen e mbarova, besen e ruajta, mbas kesaj me mbetet kurora e drejtesise, te cilen do te ma jape Zoti ne ate dite, Gjykatesi i Drejte.."
 Pali na deshmon tri gjera, te cialt jane fondamentale per besimtarin e krishtere. Ato jane:
1- LUFTA E TE KRISHTERIT. Lufta e te krishterit nuk eshte nje lufte  ndaj mishit dhe gjakut, por ndaj frymerave te mbrapshta te erresires( lexo Efes:6:12). Pra e gjithe jeta jone ne toke eshte e mbushur me BETEJA ndaj ERRESIRES dhe pushteteve te saj, prandaj dhe Pali ne fund te jetes se tij deshmon se kete LUFTE ai e mbaroi me sukes, dmth me FITOREN e Perendise.
 2- UDHEN E MBAROVA. E gjithe jeta jone mbi dhe nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje udhetim se bashku me Krishtin, dhe Pali ne fund te jetes se tij, e quan nje UDHE te perfunduar, e cila na con ne destinacionin e caktuar, ne mbreterine qiellore.
 3- BESEN e RUAJTA. Te ruash Besen do te thote, te qendrosh definitivisht ne Krishtin Jezus. Kjo deshmi e Palit eshte shume e rendesishme dhe duhet kuptuar drejt.  Ne asnje vend Pali nuk deshmon se, ai e ka RUAJTUR SHPETIMIN qe te mos e humbase. Une, deshmon Pali, e RUAJTE BESEN NE KRISHTIN. Per ta kuptuar sa me drejt kete deshmi te Palit, na vjen ne ndihme nje deshmi mjaft e qarte e  Pjetrit i cili thote se, Parendia na rilindi me ane te Krishtit, per nje " trashegimi te paprishcme te panjolle dhe te pafishkur qe eshte ruajtur ( nga Perendia) ne qiej per ne, qe nga FUQIA E PERENDISE ME ANE TE BESES JENI TE RUAJTUR PER SHPETIM, i cili eshte gati te zbulohet ne kohen e fundit.
 Pra Pjetri e deshmon fare qarte se, ne RUHEMI PER SHPETIMIN E PERENDISE, ME ANE TE BESES. Prandaj dhe Pali thote: BESEN E RUAJTA. 
BESA na eshte dhene prej Perendise, pikerisht qe permes FUQISE se Perendise te RUHEMI per SHPETIMIN, i cili  eshte gati te zbulohet ne kohen e fundit.  Pyetja ime eshte: A mund te hyjme ne kete SHPETIM, te cilin  Perendia e ka bere gati per njeriun, nese ne nuk kemi BESEN e Perendise? A mund te hyje ne kete shpetim ai i cili me pare nuk e ka MARE ate?  Le te shohim konkretisht Palin. A e kishte MARE fillimisht Pali SHPETMIN, apo priste ta merte ate ne fund? Pra pyetja ime ka te beje me, A ishte Pali i shpetuar dhe a kishte ai siguri nese e kishte  MARE shpetimin, apo priste fundin e jetes, ku ai do te mesonte nese do te hynte ne SHPETIM apo jo? Kjo pyetje eshte shume fondamentale, dhe cdo i krishtere duhet te mendoje rreth ketij fakti. Ja si ju deshmon Pali Filipjaneve:  Sepse une o filipjane jam i shtrenguar nga dy ane, sepse kam deshire te iki nga kjo tende ( trupi mishor)  dhe te jem bashke me Krishtin..  Cfare na tregon kjo deshmi e Palit? Ai jo vetem qe deshmon se SHPETIMIN E KA MARE,  por deshmon dhe SIGURINE  e te qenit i shpetuar.  Nese nje besimtar i krishter nuk ka kete siguri ne vete te tij, ai ende nuk ka arritur te vije ne Krishti, dhe te njohe SHPETIMIN, sepse vete Krishti eshte Shpetimi.  Kur une deshmoj dhe them se, JAM I SHPETUAR, ku mendoni se e mbeshtet kete deshmi? Ne veten time? Ne aftesite e mija? Ne fuqite e mija? Ne veprat e mija?  Le te shkojme tek letar drejtuar Titit, dhe te marim nje pergjigje te sakte. Pali i thote Titit: "Krishti na SHPETOI ( fakt i kryer) jo me ane te VEPRAVE TE DREJTA ( si besimtare) qe ne beme, por prej MESHIRES SE TIJ.." 
 Po tani cfare mbetet per te bere per ate qe eshte i shpetuar ne Krishtin permes beses dhe jo vepres? Ai me ane te BESES QENDRON ne Krishtin, ECEN me Krishtin, ben VULLNETIN e Tij, dhe perfundimisht eshte ne dore te Krishtit, ku ASKUSH nuk mund ta rembeje perjete.
 Lete vijem ne fund te vargut 24, dhe te shohim se perse Pali i inkurajon besimtaret e krishtere, duke i krahasuar ate me nje sportist ne gara.
 Ju , thote Pali, duhet te rendni si AI  I CILI E FITON CMIMIN.
 Pali permes keti shembulli na tregon se, drejt cmimit rendin dhe virgjereshat budallaqe, dhe ato te mencura. Aktualisht ne kishe ekzistojne te dyja keto grupime. Por ju, ju drejtohet ai dy grupimeve ne kishe ( virgjereshave te mencura dhe budallaqe), duhet te rendi vetem SI AI QE E  FITON kuroren. Pyetja eshte: Kush eshte ne gjendje ta fitoje kete gare?  Une deshmoj dhe them se, garen e fituan vetem virgjereshat e mencura. Pse? Sepse ato rendin me Krishtin( MENCURINE), ndersa budallaqet rendin pa Krishtin. Keto grupime jane, religjionozet dhe te rilindurt ne Krisht. 
 Pyetja tjeter eshte: Kush eshte FITORJA jone?  Kirisht dhe vetem Krishti. Te ruash BESIMIN do te thote: te jesh perjetesisht ne Krishtin.  Merni zemer, une e munda boten dhe ate qe eshte ne bote, ju tha Jezusi dishepujve te tij. Pra GARA jone nuk eshte e mbeshtetur ne aftesite, veprat dhe fuqite tona, ajo eshte e mbeshtetur vetem ne Krishtin Jezus , permes beses ne te, sepse vetem keshtu ne rendim si ai qe e FITOJ GAREN, dhe shembull konkret kemi Palin  dhe deshmine  e tij thene Timoteut. 
Heren tjeter Matrix do te vazhdoj me vargjet me poshte.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## marcus1

Lexova me kujdes vargjet e sjella nga Korintasit dhe kjo me beri qe te lexoj te gjithe letren e pare te Palit drejtuar Korintasve. 

Megjithese pyetja e Matrix eshte per rrezikun e humbjes se shpetimit  fjala humbje nenkupton se e kemi shpetimin  une dua ta kap kete ceshtje qe nga themelet, pasi mendoj se keto shkrime do lexohen edhe nga ortodokse dhe katolike, te cilet nuk jane te sigurte nese e kane shpetimin apo jo. Keshtu pra, nese nuk fillojme nga themeli, dhe nese nuk biem dakort ne kete gje, atehere eshte e kote te diskutojme. Pra te gjithe ata qe duan te diskutojne ne kete teme, duhet te deklarojne se ne keto caste qe ata po shfaqin mendimet e tyre, jane te shpetuar. Ata mbase mund te mos dine nese do qendrojne deri ne fund, por te pakten per keto caste duhet te dine se jane te shpetuar. Per kete arsye dua ta zgjeroj pak pergjigjen qe kerkon Matrix.

Sic thashe me siper, fillova te lexoj letren e Palit qe nga vargjet e para. Ja se si e nis Pali: ...kishes se Perendise qe eshte ne Korint, *te shenjteruarve ne Krishtin Jezus dhe thirrur shenjtore,* bashke me te gjithe ata qe ne cdo vend e therrasin emrin e Jesu Krishtit, Zotit te tyre dhe tonit...

Pali u drejtohet te shenjterve, gje qe per disa ketu ne forum eshte blasfemi. Tu thuash atyre se je i shenjte, per ta eshte e pakuptueshme. Do ta pranoja si te llogjikshme qe disa nga nje kishe katolike apo ortodokse te mos na quajne te shenjte, pasi konsiderohemi heretike, por e cuditshmja eshte se ata nuk guxojne te quajne as veten e tyre te shenjte. Ata qe mburren se jane te vetmit qe u kane mbetur besnike mesimeve te apostujve, ata nuk mund te pranojne gjerat me themelore dhe me fillestare te mesimeve te apostujve. Pra, te te qenurit i shenjte nuk eshte nje aksiome qe e merr pasi ke vdekur, dhe gjithashtu nuk eshte nje merite e mundimeve njerezore. (kete gje do ta shohim pak me poshte ne detaje)

Pali vazhdon me keto fjale: Perhere i falem Perendise tim per ju, per hirin e Perendise, i cili ju eshte dhene me ane te Jezu Krishtit, sepse *ne Ate ju u bete te pasur ne te gjitha*, ne cdo fjale dhe ne cdo njohuri, sikurse deshmimi i Krishtit qe u vertetua nder ju, kaq sa nuk ju mungon asnje dhunti, ndersa prisni zbulesen e Zotit tone Jesu Krishtit, *i cili do tju mbeshtese deri ne fund qe te jeni te paqortueshem ne diten e Zotit tone Jezu Krisht.*

Nuk ka mundesi, Pali duhet te jete i marre. Me siguri duhe ta kete nga librat e shumte qe ka lexuar. Ose...... ka zbulesen e Jezu Krishtit, e cila zbulese mund te behet vetem ne fryme dhe jo ne mish. Ai thote se Korintasit, te cilet kishin shkaktuar problemet me te medhaja, te cilet ishin bere dhimbje koke per Palin, keta Korintas pra NE KRISHT JANE TE PASUR NE TE GJITHA. Dhe ai vazhdon duke thene se Krishti do ti mbaje ata deri ne fund qe te jene te paqortueshem ne diten e ardhjes se Tij. 

More ky Pali nuk merret vesh. Me siguri do jete cmendur. Ky Pali ka ngelur duke kontradiktuar veten. Ja se cthote me poshte ne kete leter: Pasi ka thene pak me siper se vetem njeriu frymeror mund te kape gjerat e Zotit dhe jo njeriu i mishit, ai vazhdon duke thene: Dhe une, vellezer, nuk munda tju flas si njerez frymeror, por ju fola si njerez te mishit, si foshnja ne Krisht. Ju dhashe qumesht per te pire dhe nuk ju dhashe ushqim te forte, sepse nuk ishit ne gjendje te asimilonit, madje edhe tani jo, *sepse jeni akoma te mishit.*

Hajdeni ta marrim vesh tani Palin. Nje here thote se ata jane te plote ne Krisht, dhe pastaj thote se jane foshnjake dhe se jane ne mish. Tani o jane te plote ose te manget, te dyja nuk mund te behen dot. Kjo eshte menyra se si mendon llogjika njerezore, se si punon truri i njeriut. Njeriu mendon se keto gjera jane kontradiktore, por ne fryme jane shume te kuptueshme. 

Te krishteret e vertete jane te shenjte, jane te plote, jane te panjolle, te paqortueshem, jane te drejte, jane te paster, por te gjitha keto permblidhen ne dy fjale te vogla te cilat japin edhe shpjegimin e asaj qe neve na duket kontradiktore, dhe keto fjale jane: *NE TE*. Ne Te ne jemi te plote, ne Te, ne jemi te Shenjte, ne Te ne jemi te Shpetuar, pasi ne na eshte dhene Hir dhe ne kemi sigurine e shpetimit. Por nga ana tjeter, ne jemi edhe foshnje, dhe per kete arsye duhet te mesojme te ecim me dhe ne Te, te rritemi, te qendrojme ne luften frymerore dhe te rritet Krishti ne ne, ne menyre qe te duket edhe tek te tjeret dhe jo vetem ne syte e Perendise. 

Pasi Pali ka vene themelin duke treguar se cilet jane Korintasit ne Krisht, ai vazhdon letren e tij me poshte duke dhene keshilla se si ti largohen gjerave te mishit te cilet ata i kishin me bollek.

Tani dua te ndalem ne nje pike qe eshte shume themelore dhe qe do na ndihmoje shume te kuptojme dicka mbi sigurine e shpetimit. Ne kapitullin 3 duke filluar nga vargu 10 Pali thote: Sipas hirit te Perendise qe me eshte dhene, si arkitekt i ditur, une kam hedhur themelin dhe nje tjeter nderton mbi te; por secili te kete kujdes se si nderton mbi te, sepse askush nuk mund te hedhe themel tjeter pervec atij qe eshte hedhur, i cili eshte Jezu Krishti. Dhe ne qofte se dikush nderton mbi kete themel ar, argjend, gure te cmuar, dru, sane, kashte, vepra e secilit do te shfaqet, sepse dita do ta tregoje; sepse do te zbulohet me ane te zjarrit, dhe zjarri do te provoje vepren e secilit e clloji eshte. Ne qofte se vepra qe dikush ka ndertuar mbi themelin qendron, *ai to te marre nje shperblim,* ne qofte se vepra e tij digjet, *ai do te pesoje humbje, por ai vete do te shpetohet, si permes zjarrit.*  

Pali thote se ka vene themelin ne kishe i cili eshte Krishti. Ata tani jane te ftuar te punojne dhe te ndertojne mbi kete themel. Dhe Pali thote se secili do marri shperblimin qe i takon sipas punes qe ka bere. Le te shohim se cfare kuptimi ka shperblimi. Shperblimi eshte dicka qe i takon dikujt, nuk eshte nje dhurate qe te behet. Punetori punon ne fabrike dhe per punen qe ai ka bere shperblehet. Atij nuk i eshte bere ndonje dhurate. Ai ka marre ate qe i takon. Keshtu eshte edhe me gjerat e Perendise. Por, a nuk thote Ai se shpetimi na eshte dhene falas, nepermjet Krishtit? Sigurisht, po si ka mundesi qe nga njera ane te na thote se ne nuk e meritojme shpetimin por na eshte dhene si dhurate nga dashuria qe Perendia ka per ne, dhe nga ana tjeter thote qe ne sipas punes sone do te marrim shperblimin? Nese ne marrim shperblim, atehere kjo tregon se ne e meritojme kete shpetim, perse atehere na thote se na e ka bere dhurate? Gjithe sekreti del tek vargu i fundit qe une solla nga Pali. ....ai do te pesoje humbje, por ai vete do te shpetohet, si permes zjarrit. Shperblimi pra, nuk ka te beje me shpetimin. Shpetimi na eshte dhene nje here e pergjithmone, me themel Jezu Krishtin. Ne jemi te ftuar te punojme dhe te ndertojme mbi kete themel, dhe sipas punes qe do kemi bere do shperblehemi. Sic duket pra, ne pranine e Tij, nuk do jemi te gjithe njelloj. Do ishte e padrejte qe une te kisha te njejtin pozicion me Palin i cili sakrifikoi tere jeten e tij per hir te Ungjillit. Pra sic thote edhe Pali ne vargjet qe Matrix na ka sjelle, ne qiell do kete edhe kurora, dhe kurora nuk i jepet vrapuesit si shenje zermergjeresie, por si merite e stervitjes se palodhshme te atletit qe ai ka bere gjate gjithe vitit per te dale ne fund fitimtar. Te gjithe ne fushe jane atlete, por vetem njeri ose vetem tre te paret do marrin medalje. Por te gjithe jane pjestare te se njejtes familje.

Duke vazhduar me poshte nuk munda ta le menjeane nje varg qe Pali flet per per ate personin qe kishte kurveruar. Ai thote ne vargun 5: vendosa qe ti doerezohet ky njeri ne dore te Satanit per prishjen e mishit, qe ti shpetohet fryma ne diten e Zotit Jezus. Cdo njeri ne vendin tone do ta kishte hedhur ate person ne ferr. Por Pali ka nje mendje tjeter. Per veten time nuk mund ta kuptoj mire kete varg, por ajo qe une kuptoj eshte se ai fryma  e tij shpeton. Ne letren e dyte te Palit shohim se ky njeri pranohet nga Pali dhe kthehet perseri ne gjirin e kishes. 

Me poshte Pali thote se: ne do te gjykojme engjej dhe e ka fjalen jo vetem per veten e tij por edhe per te shenjterit e Korinthit. Edhe nje here kete varg e sjell per ata qe nuk pranojne shenjterine sa jane te gjalle.

Pasi vazhdon Pali duke dhene keshilla praktike per jeten e tyre arrime tek vargjet qe ka sjelle Matrix ne kapitullin 9. Kurora pra qe nuk prishet, sic e shpjegova me siper, nuk eshte shpetimi, por shperblimi qe secili prej nesh do marre sipas veprave dhe jetes sone ketu ne toke. Nese ne do jetojme nje jete plot me Krisht, plot ne pranine e Tij, plot bindje ndaj Tij, plot me dashuri ndaj Tij, ne do te shperblehemi per besnikerine tone ketu ne toke. Por nese ne nuk do i qendrojme dhe aq besinike, do jemi ne qe do humbim, jo Ai, por ai do na shpetoje si nepermjet zjarrit.

Po mire, po vargjet e kapitullit 10 si shpjegohen? Vellai i dashur ne Krisht Matrix, duhet te kishte sjelle edhe nje varg me poshte ku thote: Asnje tundim nuk ju ka gjetur juve, pervec se tundimi njerezor, por Perendia eshte besnik dhe nuk do te lejoje qe tju tundojne pertej fuqive tuaja, por me tundimin do tju jape edhe rruge dalje, qe ju te mund ta perballoni. Une mendoj se ky varg eshte si te thuash, zgjidhja e dyshimeve tona. Pali, nuk qenderzohet ne dobesite njerezore. Pali u tregon atyre rrezikun e te qendruarit ne mish, por ne fund, ai i drejton besimtaret nga Perendia, ai i fokuson ata ne Te. Ai u thote atyre se zgjidhja juaj eshte Ai. Ai u thote atyre, qe te mos tremben pasi ajo qe ju kerkon Zoti juve nuk eshte jashte forcava tuaja. Ai ju ka dhene Krishtin, dhe nepermjet Tij, ju mund ti beni ato qe Ai ju kerkon. Ai, qe eshte Dashuri, nuk i jep asnjeriu me teper se sa ai mund te duroje. Ne kete varg te vogel Pali na zbulon dicka qe ndodh ne boten frymerore qe na eshte zbuluar edhe te Jobi. Perendia nuk lejon qe ne te tundohemi pertej mundesive tona, ne menyre qe ne te mos humbasim. Djalli shkon perpara Perendise dhe i merr leje Atij per te na tunduar, por Perendia i jep lejen djallit qe te na tundoje vetem per aq sa ne mund te durojme.

Lavdi i qofte Atij ne jete te jeteve. Pasi jeta ime eshte me se e sigurte ne duart e Tij. Dhe une nuk kam asnje dyshim ne te. Une nuk turperohem ne Te. Dhe lum ai qe nuk turperohet ne Te. Shpesh here, ne nuk mund ti kuptojme disa gjera, por besnikeria jone nuk varet nga masa me te cilen ne kemi kuptuar, por nga fakti qe pamvaresisht nga rrethanat, pavaresisht nga cfare Ai me ka lejuar ne jeten time, une nuk turperohem nga Ai, une qendroj ne Te, qendroj ne dashurine e Tij. Dhe sa me shume fokusohem ne Te, sa me shume qendroj ne Te, sa me i madh eshte besimi im ne Te, aq me shume une njoh natyren e Tij dashurore, aq me shume une ndjehem i sigurte ne krahet e Tij.

Duke e mbyllur, do doja te thoja se deshmitar eshte Perendia qe nuk shqetesohem aspak nese dikush mendon se shpetimi mund te humbase. Une mund te adhuroj Perendine tim me nje vella te tille, i cdo lloj dogme qofte ai. Ajo qe mua me shqeteson eshte mashtrimi qe thuhet nga disa, qe ne nuk mund te dime nese jemi te shpetuar apo jo ne keto caste qe po flasim. Njerez te tille, nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse te shtremberojne ungjillin. Te krishteret e vertete, femijet e vertete te Tij, jane te sigurte per shpetimin e tyre. Kjo nuk do te thote se cdokush qe thote se eshte i shpetuar, mund tejete i shpetuar, por ata qe jane me te vertete bijte e Tij, e dine mire se jane te shpetuar. Ata nuk kane frike te quajne njeri tjetrin  TE SHENJTE. 

Eshte e vertete qe ata qe besojne se shpetimi mund te humbase, futen shpesh ne kurthin e te pasurit nje mardhenje frike me shume me Perendine se sa nje mardhenje dashurie. Eshte e verete se duhet ta kemi frike Perendine ashtu si cdo femije ka frike nga ndeshkimet qe babai mund ti jape, por themeli, baza e mardhenjes baba femije, eshte dashuria. Mbi kete themel, kjo mardhenje do jete e shendoshe. Nese themeli do jete frika, do krijohet nje mardhnje hipokrite. Femija do beje gjera per babain nga frika dhe jo nga dashuria. Prandaj edhe hipokrizia eshte shume e madhe ne gjirin e institucioneve fetare. Pasi feja meson friken dhe jo Dashurine.

----------


## deshmuesi

Te falenderoj Livein. per shkrimin qe ke  sjelle, dhe mendoj se  ke dhene nje qartesi ne te gjitha vargjet e sjella nga MAtrix.  
 Atehere po vazhdoj me poshte me vargjet e tjera tek kapitulli 9-tei letres se korinthasve.
  Duhet thene se apsotulli Pal, nuk  eshte duke i treguar kishes se Korinthit  thjesht rrugen qe duhet te ndjekin ata per shpetim, por rrugen ne te cilen duhet te ecin te  shpetuarit. Pali i konsideron te shpetuar te gjithe ata te cilet kane thirur emrin e Krishtit. Ky fakt ka rendesi shume te madhe dhe duhet kuptuar drejt nga cdo besimtar i krishtere.  Gabimi qe bejne disa te krishtere, eshte pikerisht GJYKIMI qe ata ju bejne te krishtereve te tjere. Por ku e mbeshtetin ata kete gjykim? Ata mbeshteten thjesht ne religjionin dhe regullat religjionoze. Per Orthodhoksit te mosqenit orthodhoks, automatikisht do te thote jo i kirshtere, jo anetar i kishes se Krishtit, pasi per ta kisha e Krishtit eshte vetem ajo orthodhiokse. Po kisha e Korinthit, e Efesti, e Galatise e tjera, besimtaret e te cilave  asqe kishin idene e orthodhoksise, kishe e kujt ishin?!?!?  Nga   vjen sot nje gjyikim i tille? Kjo vjen per faktin se orthodhoksit   e gjykojne nje gje te tille, jo te mbeshtur ne fjalen dhe deshmine e Frymes se Perendise, por nen gjyklimin e  mesimin doktrinor te religjionit te tyre. Po Pali a sheh nje gje te tille ne kishen e KRishtit? Ne kishen e Korinthit kishte probleme madhore, por per asnje cast Pali nuk i ndan ata ne te krishtere dhe jo te krishtere. Perse? Sepse per te krishterin ka vetem nje shikim, dhe ku shikim eshte: te shohesh me syrin qe sheh Perendia dhe jo me syrin e njeriut. Pali i porosit korinthjanet duke ju thene,mos gjykoni azgje para kohe, para se Zoti yne te vije prej Qiejve. Por le te vijme tek vargu 25-se ku Pali thote:
 Dhe kushdo qe  PERPIQET ( mer pjese ne gare) e kontrollon veten ne te gjitha, dhe ata e bejne kete per nje kurore qe prishet, ndersa ne per nje kurore qe nuk prishet."
  Ashtu sic edhe Livein e ka permendur ne shkrimin e tij, kurora nuk eshte drejtperdrejt shpetimi. Shpetimi eshte DHURATE dhe jo shperblim veprash. Ja se si ju thote Pali efesianeve: Ju ne fakt jeni te SHPETUAR ME ANE TE HIRIT PERMES BESES, dhe kjo nuk eshte nga ju, por eshte DHURATE E PERENDISE, JO NGA VEPRA, QE TE MOS MBURRET ASKUSH.."
 Te rendesh per kruroren dhe ta fitosh ate, do te thote: te VEPROSH nen besen e Krishtit si i shpetuar. Sportistet, thote Pali, rendin dhe fitojne nje kurore qe prishet, ndersa ne fitojme nje kurore te PAVDEKSHME. Kjo Fitore nuk varet nga aftesite tona njerzore dhe intelektuale, por varet nga QEDNRESA , BINDJA dhe berja e VULLNETIT te Krishtit ne kete bote. Pra ketu kemi te bejme me nje shperblim te VEPRAVE TONA si besimtare te Krishtere. Vetem i SHPETUARI eshte ne gjendje qe te permbushe dhe te kryeje te tilla vepra, permes te cilave ai do te mund te meritoje kruroren. Me kete nuk dua te them se, vetem nje pjese e te krishtereve RENDIN per te fituar garen.  Cdo i krishtere eshte pejsmares ne kete GARE, dhe ai rend per te mare kuroren, por Si? Ne vargun 26, Pali na jep eksperiencen e tij te krishtere, ku na tregon konkretisht se si duhet te "RENDE" i Krishteri, ne menyre qe te fitoje kurroren. Ai thote:
 "Une keshtu rend( treho) por jo si i PASIGURTE, KESHTU LUFTOJ ME GRUSHT POR JO SIKUR RRAH EREN."
 Ne kete varg aspotulli Pal na jep te zbuluar plotesisht, se si duhet te rende i krishteri drejt cmimit te siperm.  Ne pjesen e  pare te vargut ai thote: "Une rend, por jo si i PASIGURT.."
 Ketu Pali na deshmon dhe na tregon se, e  "rendura" e tij eshte plotesisht ne SIGURI. Kush eshte SIGURIA jone? Siguria eshte vetem Krishti. Pikerisht ne shkrimin e meparshem e kam theksuar kete fakt, ku kam thene se, Virgjereshat e mencura "RENDIN" ne Krisht. Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja se perse Pali deshmon dhe thote se, Une REND por jo si i PASIGURT. Pra Pali rend si ai qe e FITON kuroren dhe jo si ai qe e humb ate. Por pyetja ime eshte: Perse Pali eshte i BINDUR se, tashme ai  e ka FITUAR kuroren? Kete fakt e shohim tek letra e Timoteut, ku ai i thote me bindje Timoteut  se, pas kesaj me pret gati KURORA e DREJTESISE,  qe Perendia gjykatesi i drejte do te me jape ate dite.." Pra ketu Pali flet per nje fitore te GARES, kur ai ishte ende gjalle. Care deshmon ky fakt per ne te krishteret?  Pikerisht kjo eshte SIGURIA jone dhe kjo SIGURI eshte vete Krishti. Nese i krishteri huk ka kete SIGJURI qe Pali kishte ne vete besimin e tij, ai kurre nuk do te mund te fitoje kuroren. (Liveini permes shkrimit te tij e ka kapur shume drejt kete gje).
 Ne pjesen e dyte te ketij vargu Pali thote:.. po keshtu une luftoj me grushta, por jo sikur rrah eren.."
 Pali perseri ne qender te tij ka sprotistin olimpik, por kete radhe ne garen e boksit. Pali tregon se cdo "GRUSHT" i tij ka ne qender goditjen e kundershtarit. Sprotisti i stervitur mire, di te qelloje ne shenje, ky eshte pak a shume kuptimi esencjal, i gjithe shembullit te Palit.  Pali na tregon ne eksperiencen e  tij se, ai "grushton" ne 'obkejt" dhe jo ne '"ere".  Te qellosh "eren" do te thote, te mos kesh eksperinece si sportist, te mos kesh njohuri,  te jesh i pa pergatutur fizikisht, pra me nje fjale do te thote : te jesh amator, ose i pakualifikuar per nje gare te tille. Ti mund te jesh "Sprotist",  por aktualisht je ende i pakualifikuar per te bere nje gare te tille. Tek vargu 27, Pali na e zbulon kete gje, duke u nisur nga vete eksperinca e tij e krishtere. Ai thote: "Madje e mundoj trupin tim dhe e neneshtroj, se mos pasi tju kem predikuar te tjereve, te behem per tju perjashtuar."
 Shume te krishtere (mbase dhe MAtrix), mendojne se, Pali ketu eshte duke folur per humbje te shpetimit. Ata mendojne se Pali ketu flet per perjashtimin qe mund ti behet atij nga te qenit i shpetuar. Nje mendim te tille e kane gjithemone ata te krishtere, te cilet e mbeshtetin shpetmin ne vete veprat e tyre. Ne kete varg, Pali nuk flet aspak per perjsahtim nga parajsa, ose per humbje te sheptimit. Livein  ka sjelle nje shembull te bukur tek kapitulli i treti i korinthasve, ku Pali na tregon se, verpat tona nuk jane mjeti qe na shpojne. Veprat e tyre  mund te digjen prej zjarit te proves, por i sheptuari do te shpetohet si permes flakeve. Perse? Kjo sepse shpetim ka vetem ne emer te KRishtit, dhe aspak ne veprat e njeriut, qofshin keto dhe te drejta. Shume te kirshter ketu duke vene syzet religjionoze, fillojne te shajne dhe te thone se, ju portestantet jepni mesime te gabuara, pasi ju nuk jeni kisha e Krishtit. Ju them te gjithe atyre qe mendojne keshtu se, para se ju te vijni ne nje perfundim te tille, ju ftoj qe ti luten Krishtit , duke u xhveshur nga cdo religjon, ne menyre qe Ai tju zbuloje te Verteten. 
Ne biblen shqipe fjala "perjashtuar", te cilen Pali e thote per veten e tij, nuk eshte e perkethyer simbas kuptmit te vertete te fjales greke ADHIKIMOS.  Fjala greke  "ADHIKIMOS,  do te thote: i PAPROVUAR ose i pakualifikuar per te kryer nje pune  te caktuar . Pra Pali nuk flet aspak per nje perjashtim te tij nga shpetimi. Me lejoni qe ti bej nje shpjegim te qarte ketij vargu, gjithmone duke u mbeshteur ne thelbin e mesimit qe Pali kerkon tju tregoj besimtareve te krishtere ne kishe e Korinthit.  Ai si shembull ka mare nje "Sportist" te lojnave olimpike ne Greqine e lashte. Pali permes shembullit te ketij sprotisti, na tregon se ai personalisht vepron ne besim jo si nje  "sportist AMATOR"  dhe i pakualifikuar, por si nje profesionist i PROVUAR. Le ti marim nje nga nje te gjitha pershkrimet qe ai i ben vetes se tij, dhe veprimtarise dhe  eksperinces se tij te krishtere. Per kete  ai thote: 
 1- "Une VRAPOJ, por jo i PASIGURTE". 
 2- "Une luftoj POR JO SIKUR rrah eren".
 3- "Une e mudoj trupin tim dhe e bej ROB".
 Ne te tria keto deshmi qe apsotulli Pal i ben vetvetes arrijme ne perfudnimin se, ketu kemi te bejme jo me nje "sprotist amator dhe  te pakualifikuar", i cili hedh vetem grushta ne ere, por me nje "sportist profesionist", te regjur dhe te provuar. Nese une, thote Pali, nuk do ti kisha keto CILESI ne personin tim te krishtere, atehere do te isha i PAPROVUAR, qe do te thote: i pakualifikuar, ose ne greqisht ADIKIMOS. Pra perfundimisht do te isha i padenje per te shpallur dhe predikuar ungjillin e Krishtit.
 Perse shume te krishtere nuk marin nje zbulese te plote ne keto fjale te apsotullit Pal? Kjo, sepse ata e shohin fitimin e kurores, si shpetim te besimtarit kristjan, dhe jo si shperblim te  veprave qe ai ka  kryer nen besen e Krishtit.  Bibla na meson se, Zoti do ta gjykoje boten me drejtesi, ku cdo njeri do te gjykohet simbas vepres qe ai ka kryer. 
 Kush eshte vepra e besimtarit te krishtere ?
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Matrix

Ne rradhe te pare vellezer, ju falenderoj per pergjigjet qe sollet.

Por do doja me shume qartesi ne vargjet qe sjell Deshmuesi:



> Ju , thote Pali, duhet te rendni si AI I CILI E FITON CMIMIN.
> Pali permes keti shembulli na tregon se, drejt cmimit rendin dhe virgjereshat budallaqe, dhe ato te mencura. Aktualisht ne kishe ekzistojne te dyja keto grupime. Por ju, ju drejtohet ai dy grupimeve ne kishe ( virgjereshave te mencura dhe budallaqe), duhet te rendi vetem SI AI QE E FITON kuroren. Pyetja eshte: Kush eshte ne gjendje ta fitoje kete gare? Une deshmoj dhe them se, garen e fituan vetem virgjereshat e mencura. Pse? Sepse ato rendin me Krishtin( MENCURINE), ndersa budallaqet rendin pa Krishtin. Keto grupime jane, religjionozet dhe te rilindurit ne Krisht.


Pra pak a shume ketu kuptohet se "Humbja e gares" per te cilen flet Pali eshte ekuivalente me humbjen, sepse nqs lexojme shembelltyren e 10 virgjereshave, 5 budallaqet nuk u pranuan ne dasmen e dhendrrit "sepse ju mbarua vaji". E thene ndryshe, ju harxhuan energjite gjate vrapimit.Po keshtu vaji ju mbarua dhe virgjereshave te mencura. Por ato kishin "vaj te ri". Mos valle ky vaj i ri eshte Fryma e Shenjte, e Cila beri qe ato te hynin ne dasmen qiellore, ndersa "vaji i vjeter" jane aftesite njerezore, te demtuara nga renia?

----------


## ndreu

> une dua ta kap kete ceshtje qe nga themelet, pasi mendoj se keto shkrime do lexohen edhe nga ortodokse dhe katolike, te cilet nuk jane te sigurte nese e kane shpetimin apo jo.


Nje minute! Mos e thurr kanistren sipas qejfit! Te pelqen te besh propagande ala komuna keshtu?! Mbase kur gjendeshe ne rrathet e tet' eti te ka vrare era komuniste qe frynte asokohe.

Ne jemi plotesisht te sigurte se mund te arrijme shpetimin. Nuk karakterizohemi nga pasiguria, por as nga siguria e tepert. Eshte ne doren e secilit per ta arritur. 

Siguria e tepert eshte krenari. Dhe krenari nuk mund te kete vend ne Mbreterine e Perendise, sepse nuk beson te Perendia, por te aftesite e veta. Beson se shpetimin e ka te fituar thjesht sepse i do qejfi. 

E, kjo e fundit i vjen per shtat revolucionareve te Mesjetes, te cilet qysh atehere bejne c'te duan me cdo gje, duke perdhosur edhe te shenjtat. Me do qejfi te shpetohem, pse te mos shpetohem. *E keni pershtatur misterin e shpetimit sipas midese.* Qerratallare te medhenj jeni o liveintwoplaces! Me bej nje nder: zgjidh nje pseudonim tjeter se karakteret e dyzuar mish+peshk, nuk me ngjallin mirebesim.

----------


## marcus1

Krenaria ime eshte NE TE dhe jo ne veten time. Pastaj se kush e ka ate krenarine qe Zoti e urren, duket nga shkrimet ne forum.

----------


## marcus1

> une dua ta kap kete ceshtje qe nga themelet, pasi mendoj se keto shkrime do lexohen edhe nga ortodokse dhe katolike, te cilet nuk jane te sigurte nese e kane shpetimin apo jo.


Vetem kete varg gjete te me citosh?! Dhe une qe mendoja se te kam dhene mjaft ushqim per mendjen!

----------


## Matrix

Vellezer, nuk dua qe kjo teme te shnderrohet ne nje fushe beteje sic ka ndodhur rendom me temat ne kete forum. Secili le te sjelle ate qe beson, pa ofenduar dhe share te tjeret, sepse kjo nuk i intereson askujt.

Tani tek tema e shpetimit.
Ketu LiveInTwoplaces  dhe Deshmuesi kane sjelle se Shpetimi i eshte i plote qe ne momentin qe i krishteri pranon Krishtin. Ndersa Ndreu, sjell besimin ortodoks se shpetimi nuk eshte i plote, por duhet te vije duke u plotesuar me kalimin e kohes, nepermjet pjesemarrjes se vazhdueshme ne hirin hyjnor.

Ketu dua te ndalem pak ne kontradiktat midis ketyre dy opinioneve. 
Ne rradhe te pare, do doja te thoja se keto dy opinione nuk jane kundershtues 100% me njeri-tjetrin, por e plotesojne njeri tjetrin.

Tani perpara se te shohim nese shpetimi eshte plotesuar dhe nuk humbet(sic beson LiveInTwoPlaces dhe Deshmues), apo shpetimi eshte plotesuar por mund te humbase(sic besojne nje pjese e besimtareve protestante) apo shpetimi nuk eshte plotesuar ende, por eshte duke u plotesuar (sic besojne pjesa derrmuese e besimtareve ortodokse dhe katolike), le te shohim se c'do te thote "TE SHPETOHESH".

Nga se duhet te shpetohesh?
Kush duhet te te shpetoje dhe ne cfare menyre?

Pergjigjen e kesaj pyetjeje mund ta gjejme ne fillimin e krijimit kur njeriu u krijua sipas shembelltyres hyjnore, per te jetuar ne shoqeri me Perendine, sipas menyres qe Perendia jeton.
Kjo u prish nga Renia dhe me pas, me ardhjen e Krishtit, vjen restaurimi i njeriut.
Pra te shpetohesh, ka dy aspekte, ate negativist dhe ate pozitivist.
Fillimisht, te shpetohesh do te thote te kthehesh aty ku stergjyshi yne Adam ishte para Renies.
(Ky eshte aspekti negativist i shpetimit- Te cbehet ajo qe beri Adami)

Por jo vetem kaq.
Adami nuk u krijua qe thjesht te ishte shembelltyra hyjnore, por ai duhej qe te jetonte me ane te jetes hyjnore, duke mbartur ne jeten e tij, jeten e pakrijuar hyjnore, qe te rritej ne ngjasim me Perendine.
(Ky eshte aspekti pozitivist i shpetimit - Te behet ajo c'ka nuk beri Adami)

Vetem kur dy aspektet te jene plotesuar, mund te themi se njeriu ka shpetuar plotesisht.

Dje, ndoshta jo rastesisht, lexova nje pjese nga libri "Shen Siluan Athoniti" - liber qe eshte i shqiperuar. Aty tregohej per nje murg te cilin e mundonte vazhdimisht ideja e denimit perjetesisht ne Ferr. Ai ishte i moshuar shume dhe kishte vene re se, ende, pas nje lufte shume te gjate asketike, shume pasione te mishit ishin ende shume te forta tek ai. Me pas, kur fillonte te mendonte per pjesen tjeter te botes, ai fillonte te mendonte: "Nqs ne qe jemi murgjer, kemi kaq shume pasione, cfare do ndodhe me ata qe nuk kane luftuar asnjehere kunder ketyre pasioneve?"
Duke rene ne gjunje me lote vazhdimisht i kerkonte Zotit t'i shfaqte se cfare do ndodhte me boten. Nje dite, teksa lutej, sheh para tij Krishtin, i Cili e pyet:  Perse qan?
Ai i shpjegon se dridhet nga frika kur mendon se cfare do ndodhe me boten.
Krishti i pergjigjet:  A nuk jam Une, Ai qe do gjykoje boten?
Murgu i pergjigjet: Po o Zot, Ti je!
Krishti i thote:  Une do te meshiroj te gjithe ata qe me kane thirrur qofte dhe njehere te vetme gjate jetes se tyre!
Murgu atehere e pyet: Po atehere o Zot, perse ne e mundojme veten kaq shume, per te qendruar besnike porosive te Tua?
Krishti i pergjigjet: Ata qe mundohen per te mbajtur porosite e Mia, do jene miqte e Mi ne mbreterine Time, ndersa te tjeret vetem do i meshiroj!
Me te thene keto ,fjale, vizioni qiellor i Krishtit u zhduk, dhe murgu arriti te njihte Krishtin me thelle nga se e kishte njohur deri atehere.

Tani le te kthehemi tek disa vargje te tjera nga Shkrimi:
4 Mos mendoje secili per interesin e vet, por edhe ate te te tjereve.
5 Kini ne ju po ate ndjenje qe ishte ne Jezu Krishtin,
6 i cili, edhe pse ishte ne trajte Perendie, nuk e cmoi si nje gje ku te mbahej fort per te qene barabar me Perendine,
7 por e zbrazi veten e tij, duke marre trajte sherbetori, e u be i ngjashem me njerezit;
8 dhe duke u gjetur nga pamja e jashtme posi njeri, e peruli vetveten duke u bere i bindur deri ne vdekje, deri ne vdekje te kryqit.
9 Prandaj edhe Perendia e lartesoi madherisht dhe i dha nje emer qe eshte permbi cdo emer,
(Filipianeve 2)


Kuptohet shpetimi i njeriut te rene eshte vepra sublime e Perendise. Dhe meqenese PERENDIA ESHTE DASHURI, kjo veper eshte manifestimi i kesaj dashurie. Shpetimi nuk mund te kuptohet jashte DASHURISE HYJNORE. Te dashurosh, thote Pali, do te thote te mos kerkosh gjerat e tua, por te tjetrit.( 1 Korintasve 13:15). Keshtu pra dhe Krishti nuk kerkoi te Tijat (Lavdine qiellore, Privilegjet e te qenit Zot, Drejtesine kunder atyre qe e blasfemonin, etj...) por kerkoi interesin e mekatareve, duke duruar Kryqin, dhe duke u bere I MALLKUAR (I mallkuar realisht, duke zbritur ne Ferr per te kerkuar Adamin, mister ku nuk mund te depertoje mendja jone)!

Ne shekullin e pare, sic shihet nga Letrat e Palit, duket qarte se te ishe i krishtere, te ishe i shenjte, te ishe pjese e Kishes, te ishe i shpetuar, apo duke punuar per plotesine e shpetimit, ishte e njejta gje. Keto terma nuk kishin kundershti me njera- tjetren ne vizionin qiellor te Palit, po keshtu, besoj, dhe te te krishtereve te shekujve te pare.

Pse?
Sepse te krisheret e pare ishin te dashuruar me Krishtin. Pra nuk u interesonte shume ana legalistike e shpetimit, por vetem ana organike.
Ashtu si nje cifti te dashuruar nuk i intereson shume aspekti civil, legalistik i lidhjes, por vetem aspekti organik, po keshtu dhe te krishtereve te hershem u interesonte vetem Krishti dhe jo aspektet legalistike te kesaj marredhenieje.

Kjo shpjegon ndoshta dhe vizionin e asketeve te shekujve pasues, te cilet peshperisnin gjithe kohen:  Perendi, ji i meshirshem ndaj mua mekatarit! - -  - dhe ne te njejten kohe i gezoheshin pamase dhurates se pacmueshme te Hirit!

----------


## Manulaki

> Ne shekullin e pare, sic shihet nga Letrat e Palit, duket qarte se te ishe i krishtere, te ishe i shenjte, te ishe pjese e Kishes, te ishe i shpetuar, apo duke punuar per plotesine e shpetimit, ishte e njejta gje. Keto terma nuk kishin kundershti me njera- tjetren ne vizionin qiellor te Palit, po keshtu, besoj, dhe te te krishtereve te shekujve te pare.
> 
> Pse?
> Sepse te krisheret e pare ishin te dashuruar me Krishtin. Pra nuk u interesonte shume ana legalistike e shpetimit, por vetem ana organike.
> Ashtu si nje cifti te dashuruar nuk i intereson shume aspekti civil, legalistik i lidhjes, por vetem aspekti organik, po keshtu dhe te krishtereve te hershem u interesonte vetem Krishti dhe jo aspektet legalistike te kesaj marredhenieje.
> 
> Kjo shpjegon ndoshta dhe vizionin e asketeve te shekujve pasues, te cilet peshperisnin gjithe kohen:  Perendi, ji i meshirshem ndaj mua mekatarit! - -  - dhe ne te njejten kohe i gezoheshin pamase dhurates se pacmueshme te Hirit!


Ku eshte ndryshimi i te Krishtereve te pare me ata te sotem? A nuk eshte secili "i pare" ne besimin e vet? A nuk kane te gjithe ata qe jane te krishtere te vertete te njejtin qellim: Krishtin? Mos ndoshta te Krishteret e pare e kishin mire qe nuk u interesonin aspektet legalistike?
Ashtu si ai murgu qe ne dashurine e tij ndaj Krishtit perpiqej te luftonte qe te jetonte si mik i Krishtit, a nuk ka sot shume te Krishtere qe bejne te njejten gje?
Pershendetje.

----------


## Matrix

Moter Manulaki,

Ne u referohemi te krishtereve te pare se ata jane paraardhesit tane. Ne jemi sot te krishtere, sepse ata ishin te krishtere dhe na e tejcuan kete besim. Ne duhet ta dime se cfare besonin ata, me mire nga sa duhet te njohim paraardhesit tane te mishit. Ne duhet te njohim jeten e tyre.
Por ja me thuaj, si e njohe besimin tend?
A nuk ishte familja jote qe ta tregoi, a nuk e degjove nga gjyshi yt se vera eshte gjaku i Krishtit?

Sot, ashtu si ai murgu, ka shume te krishtere, por te rralle jane ata qe luten me lot per shpetimin e botes, ata qe ngulmojne para Krishtit qe ai t'u shfaqe misterin e Kishes dhe Mbreterise se Tij

----------


## Matrix

Dhe dicka tjeter:

Kolosianeve 1:14
Dhe tani gezohem per vuajtjet e mia te cilat po i heq per shkakun tuaj dhe po e plotesoj ne mishin tim ate qe u mungon mundimeve te Krishtit per trupin e vet, qe eshte kisha,

A nuk ngjajne keto me Filipianet 2:4-9, por ne kahun e kundert.
Nqs tek Filipianet shprehet se Biri nuk u mbajt fort ne birnine e Tij por u be sherbetor i mekatareve, ketu shihet se sakrifica e Krishtit ka nevoje te plotesohet, te behet reale, e dukshme, ne cdo epoke nga ata qe e pasojne Ate!
Pra pervec Kryqit te Krishtit, ekziston nevoja dhe per kryqet e krishterve te vegjel, shenjtoreve, nepermjet te cilave, sakrifica e Krishtit behet e prekshme ne cdo epoke.

----------


## Manulaki

> Moter Manulaki,
> 
> Ne u referohemi te krishtereve te pare se ata jane paraardhesit tane. Ne jemi sot te krishtere, sepse ata ishin te krishtere dhe na e tejcuan kete besim. Ne duhet ta dime se cfare besonin ata, me mire nga sa duhet te njohim paraardhesit tane te mishit. Ne duhet te njohim jeten e tyre.
> Por ja me thuaj, si e njohe besimin tend?
> A nuk ishte familja jote qe ta tregoi, a nuk e degjove nga gjyshi yt se vera eshte gjaku i Krishtit?
> 
> Sot, ashtu si ai murgu, ka shume te krishtere, por te rralle jane ata qe luten me lot per shpetimin e botes, ata qe ngulmojne para Krishtit qe ai t'u shfaqe misterin e Kishes dhe Mbreterise se Tij


Vella Matrix.
Pyetja ime nuk eshte gramatikore, por ka lidhje me faktin se a nuk ka edhe sot te krishtere si ata qe kane per qellim Krishtin dhe jo legalizmat?
Une besimin e mora nga familja ime, nga gjyshi, nena, mamaja etj. Dhe jam femije e tyre jo vetem ne mish por edhe ne besim.
Ajo qe une pyes ka lidhje me ate vargun qe i quan keta "paraardhes te shenjte". A nuk kam une te njejtin besim, a nuk shpetohem une nga i njejti Zot?
Persa i perket te Krishtereve qe ngulmojne perpara Krishtit per shpetimin e botes, une personalisht njoh shume. Shume nga ata shkojne ne zonat me te erreta te botes, aty ku te qenit i Krishter eshte krim dhe denohet me vdekje, aty ku te qenit te Krishter te kushton jo vetem jeten, por edhe familjen. Ke degjuar per Brother Andrew dhe misionin e tij? Nese lexon deshmite e tij do te kuptosh shume mbi plotesimin e "sakrifices se Krishtit ne cdo epoke!"
Keto pyetje nuk jane per kundershtim por thjesht per mua te kuptoj me teper temen si edhe arsyen pse te krishteret e kishes se Korinthit quheshin "te shenjte" dhe pse te krishteret e kishes se "Shen-Nikoles" nuk mund te quhen te tille. Gjithashtu edhe per te kuptuar qe si mund te jete shpetimi dhurate e sigurt, por qe mund te humbet?
E kuptova shume mire Liveintwoplaces, por nuk kuptoj qarte ku mendimi se "puna per shpetim" ploteson ate qe ai shkruan. Nderkohe qe ajo qe une kuptova eshte se "Shpetimi eshte dhurate nga Perendia, shperblimi eshte per punen qe bejme si femije te tij per te ndertuar dhe per te plotesuar sakrificen e Krishtit." 
Te pershendes dhe te falenderoj per kete teme vertet interesante.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deshmuesi

Ju pershendes te gjitheve me nje urim te dashur, Krishti ju bekofte me paqe dhe dashuri.
 Se pari dua te terheq vemendjen e Ndreut, pasi ne qender te ketij diskutimi nuk kemi gjerat njerzore dhe ndarjet religjionoze. Une personalisht asnjehere nuk jam perpjekur te sjell religjionin tim, por jam perpjekur te sjell Krishtin, Zotin e vertet prej qiejve. Pra cdo kush le te sjelle shkrimin e tij per ndertimi, ashtu sic ai e mendon vete. Ju lutem ne menyre vllazerore, mos e prishni kete diskutim te krishteresh, pasi eshte nje mundesi shume e mire, ku vete Fryma e Perendise na zbulon te verteten mbi shpetimin. Konsideroheni veten ushtare te Krishtit dhe jo te njeriut. Zoti ju bekofte.
 Mendoj se deri me tash kam qene shume  i qarte ne te gjitha shkrimet e mia, dhe po periqem ta coj deri ne fund qellimin e ketij diskutimi, i cili ka te beje me shpetimin tone. Qellimi yne eshte gjithmone Krishti dhe shpetimi qe ai beri gati per gjithsecilin nga ne.
 Matrix diku thote se, shembulli i virgjereshave qe sjell deshmuesi, na tregon se, fitorja ose mosfitorja e cmimit ka te beje me fitimin ose humbjen e shpetimit. Ne asnje vend ne bibel dhe ne mesimin te apsotujve nuk thuhet: Fitoni shpetimin tuaj si dhe ruajeni ate. Virgjereshat i kam sjelle si shembull, vetem  per te treguar te ecurit e besimtarit te krishtere ne mencuri ( dhe Mencuria eshte Krishti), sepse  Ai  eshte thelbi i besimit tone. Edhe njehere po i kthehem mendimit tim ne lidhje me thenien e Palit, dhe krahasimin qe une sjell me dhjete virgjereshat.  Apsotulli Pal , permes shembullit te atletit olimpik, na tregon se ne garen e vrapimit, vetem nje e fiton kuroren. Pra ketu kemi te bejme me nje fitues dhe disa humbesa. Cfare kerkon  Pali tju tregoje korinthasve, permes  shembullit te vrapistit olimpik? Kjo pyetja na ndihmon te kuptojme  qellimin e ketij mesimit. Ajo qe duhet thene eshte fakti se, Pali nuk eshte duke ju treguar korrinthasve rrugen per te mare shpetim,  ai  eshte duke ju treguar atyre, rrugen ne te cilen duhet te ecin ata qe kane mare  shpetimin. Kjo, sepse  per Palin te gjithe anetaret e kishes se korinthit konsiderohen te shenjte dhe te shpetuar, Perse? Sepse ata kane thirrur emrin e Krishtit, dhe kane erdhur ne kishen e Krishtit. Vetem Perendia di plotesisht se kush eshte virgjeresha e mencur dhe kush eshte budallaqja, kush eshte i shpetuari dhe kush eshte i humburi. Ky eshte mesimi baze dhe me thelbesori, te cilin duhet ta kete parasysh cdo njeri qe i thote vetes i krishtere. Fatkeqesisht  disa  diskutime  ne kete  forum te krishtere, jane kunder ketij mesimi. Ketu  ka plot te krishtere te cilet nuk i konsiderojne te shpetuar dhe  te shenjte, te gjithe ata qe kane thirrur emrin e Krishtit, kjo per faktin sepse  ata nuk jane orthodhokse apo katolike. Ju te dashur te krishtere mund te kini mendimet tuaja dhe ti shprehni ato si te doni , por nese ju nuk e konsideroni te shpetuar ate njeri, i cili  ka thirur  emrin e Krishtit dhe eshte pagezuar ne emer te Tij, ju jeni duke gjykuar gabim dhe pergjegjesia eshte shume e madhe. Apsotulli Pal nuk e ben nje gje te tille ne kishen e Korinthit. Livein. i ka bere nje shpjegim te mire ketij fakti. Pali edhe pse konfirmoi plotesisht se njeri prej bashkesise shkonte me gruan e te jatit, ai nuk GUXOI ta quaje ate te HUMBUR NE KRISHTIN.  Perse? Sepse Krishti tha: cfare te drejte ke ti qe te gjykosh sherbetorin e tjetrit? Ose: Nese dikush do ti thote vellajt "MORE" ( qe do te thote,  virgjereshe budallaqe)  do ti neneshtrohet zjarrit te gjehenes. Por kush eshte ai qe e permban veten e tij nga nje gjykim i tille i gabuar? Ky eshte vetem aii krishtere, i cili e Njeh dhe jeton me Krishtin ne zemer te tij, duke pasur frike Perendie,  dhe e di plotesisht se vetem Perendia ka pushtet ta coje shpritin ne Xhehene. 
 Aspotulli Pal permes shembullit te atletit olimpik, kerkon tju tregoj te krishtereve ne korinth se, i gjithe "vrapimi" juaj, si qellim duhet te kete Fitoren dhe jo humbjen.  Por le te bejme nje peytje: Cfare humbet dhe cfare fiton i krishteri? Se cfare fiton i krishteri, kete pergjigje e jep vete Pali tek letra e Timoteut. Ai fiton kurroren e DREJTESISE 2Tim:4:8) Por cfare humbet i krishteri nese ai nuk fiton "Garen"? Ai humbet kuroren e drejtesise. Ketu dua te ndalem dhe te bej nje sqarim teper te rendesishem, pasi Matrix ketu nuk kupton ate qe une dua te them permes virgjereshave te mencura dhe budallaqe. Une nuk them se, ai i krishteri i cili renden me Krishtin, ka mundesi ta humbe  kuroren e Drejtesise, dmth te humbe shpetimin. Ky eshte mendimi i atyre qe mesojne se shpetimi humbet. Prej mesimit te Palit, drejtuar korinthasvene, une  dal ne perfundimin se, I sheptuari  do te mare kuroren e drejtesise ne fund te gares, pasi ai ka rendur  me Krishtin.  Kete Pali e  tregon permes eksperiences se vet te krishtere ku thote: Une VRAPOJ, por jo i PASIGURTE. Une LUFTOJ por jo sikur rrah EREN. Une e bej veten time ROB. 
 Perpiquni te kuptoni thelbin e ketij mesimi te apsotullit Pal. Pali eshte duke folur per nje besimtar te  krishter dhe te SHPETUAR. Nuk mundet askush qe me fuqite e veta te beje LUFTEN e Perendsie, te ECE ne RRUGEN e Perendise, si dhe te kete veten e tij nen VETKONTROLL. Per mua ai  i krishter i cili   ben luften e Krishtit, vrapon ne Krishtin dhe behet rob i Krishtit ,  krahasohet me virgjereshen e mencur. Kjo eshte dhe  arsyeja se perse une kam mare si shembull virgjereshat e mencura dhe ato budallaqe.  Une nuk kam per qellim te tregoj se marja ose mosmarja e kurores eshte humbja apo fitimi i shpetimit prej te krishterit. Une deshmoj fuqishem dhe them se,  Shpetimi eshte DHURATE e Perendise dhe nuk varet nga asnje veper e jona, ndersa FITORJA  e gares eshte TROFE dhe varet nga te VERPUARIT e BESIMIT ne gjithe jeten  tone te krishtere. Por une ngre  nje pyetje: Cfare lidhje ka midis DHURIATES se Perendise qe eshte SHPETIMI, dhe FITORES se TROFEUT prej te krishterit? Pikerisht ketu mendoj se eshte dhe celsi per ne te krishtert. Une them se, nese i Krishteri nuk ka  mare fillimisht kete DHURIATE te Perendise ( Shpetimin) , ai nuk mund te jete ne gjendje qe te  FITOJE  TROFEUN, Kuroren.  Dmth, nuk mund te beje LUFTEN e Perendise (sepse lufton pa Krishtin), nuk mund te VRAPOJE ne SIGURI( sepse i mungon Krishti), dhe nuk mund te beje dot veten e tij ROB te Krishtit ( sepse nuk ka Krishtin).  Apsotulli Pal e jep shume te qarte kete gje tek kapitulli 10-te i korinthasve.  Ai ju tregon korinthasve mbi eterit e izlraelit. Te gjithe shkuan nen Re dhe te gjithe shkuan ne det, thote Pali. Te gjithe u pagezuan per  Mojsine ne det, dhe te gjithe hengren te njejtin ushqim frymor dhe pine te njetin pije frymore qe buronte prej shekmbit dhe ky shekmb ishte Krishti. Por Perendia nuk pelqeu shumicen prej tyre, prandaj dhe rane te vdekur ne shkretetire.
 I gjithe ky shembull qe Apsotulli Pal i sjell kishes ne Korith mbi eterit e izraelit, deshmon konkretisht ate qe une thashe pak me siper, ku them se, pa mare Shpetimin kete dhurata te Perendise,  nuk mund te rendesh dhe te arrish ne  Fitore te Trofeut. Perendia, thote Pali,  ju dha  eterve te Izraelit GJITHSHKA , por ne fund Perendia nuk pelqeu shumicen prej tyre, prandaj dhe ata vdiqen ne shkretetire. Perse? Kjo sepse ata ( eterit) nuk i MOREN "GJERAT" qe ju dha Perendia. Pra ata nuk e pranuan GJENE  e Perendise, por deshiruan  gjerat e tyre te liga, prandaj dhe Perendia nuk i pelqeu ( lexo vargun gjashte). Nese i krishteri nuk pranon DHURATEN e Perendise, qe ne thelb eshte SHPETIMI, atehere si ai do te mund te rende dhe te fitoje TROFEUN, kuroren e drejtesise?  "Te gjitha keto, thote Pali,  na jane dhene ne si shembull dhe jane shkruar per paralajmerimin tone.." 
 Pali ketu, eshte duke i dhene nje vizion te qarte dhe konkret,  kishes se Korinthit, ne menyre qe ata permes shembullit te eterve, te mund te shohin drejt ecjen e tyre si BESIMTARE te Krishtere. Dhe ne fund Pali i vendos ata pare nje fakti ku ju thote:
 " .., ai qe mendon se qendron , le te shohe se mos bjere.."
 I gjithe ky varg ne vetvete, permban perufndimin e gjithe mesimit qe Pali i jep kishes ne Korinth.  Para Perendise gjerat nuk varen nga cka ne mendojme per veten tone, por cfare Perendia mendon per ne. Farisenjte mendonin se ishin duke ecur drejt me Perendine, duke ju permbajtur religjionit te tyre deri ne fanatizme. Dhe keshtu e moren Birin e Perendise Zotin Krisht dhe e kryqezuan. Nese ti si i krishtere kerkon qe te dish qendresen tende ne Krisht, mbeshtetu ne deshmine e Krishtit dhe jo ne mendjen tende. Vetem  Fryma e Shenjte deshmon ne zmerat tona dhe na tregon se ne jemi bij te Perendise. Po mendja jone cfare na deshmon?  Mendja na nxjer ne arsyetimet llogjike te mishit, dhe  na treguar se ne jemi filan person, i perkasim filan religjioni, rjedhim prej ketij fisi me kete lloj besimi e tjera si keto. Pra nese ti si i krishtere mbeshtetesh ne keo mendime, atehere ti mendon se qendron, por ki kujdes se mos biesh. 
Pali nuk thote: ai qe qendron te shohe se mos bjere. Pali thote: Ai qe MENDON se QENDRON. Pra eshte tjeter gje te mendosh se qendron, dhe tjeter te qendrosh ne Krisht. NEse ju deshironi te dini plotesisht qendresen tuaj ne Krisht, kete gje mund ta vertetoni  vetem para PROVES. Besa do te PROVOHET permes VEPRES.  
 Vazhdon Deshmuesi.

----------


## Astrit77

Pershendetje vellezer dhe motra ne Krisht!

 Shpetimi eshte dhurata e Perendise per secilin qe e pranon kete dhurate, dhe une besoj fuqishem qe shpetimi nuk humbet kurre. 
 Me pelqyen shkrimet e livein dhe deshmuesit mbi kete teme si dhe trajtimi qe ato u bene vargjeve qe ka sjelle Matrix-i. Une nuk kam kohe qe t'u pergjigjem pyetjeve ne lidhje me vargjet qe ka sjelle Matrix, por thjesht do te risjell disa vargje qe flasin mbi sigurine tone ne lidhje me shpetimin, Rom 8: 1, 31-39, keto vargje flasin vete dhe mjaft qarte se ne qe kemi pranuar dhe besuar ne Krishtin jemi te sigurte perjetesisht:

*1 Tani, pra, nuk ka asnjë dënim për ata që janë në Krishtin Jezu, që nuk ecin sipas mishit, por sipas Frymës,
31 Çfarë të themi, pra, për këto gjëra? Në qoftë se Perëndia është me ne, kush mund të jetë kundër nesh?
32 Sepse ai që nuk e kurseu Birin e vet, por e dha për të gjithë ne, qysh nuk do të na dhurojë të gjitha gjëra bashkë me të?
33 Kush do t'i padisë të zgjedhurit e Perëndisë? Perëndia është ai që i shfajëson.
34 Kush është ai që do t'i dënojë? Krishti është ai që vdiq, po për më tepër ai u ringjall; ai është në të djathtë të Perëndisë dhe ai ndërmjetëson për ne.
35 Kush do të na ndajë nga dashuria e Krishtit? Pikëllimi, a ngushtica, a përndjekja, a uria, a të zhveshurit, a rreziku, a shpata?
36 Siç është shkruar: ''Për ty po vritemi gjithë ditën; u numëruam si dele për therje''.
37 Por në të gjitha këto gjëra ne jemi më shumë se fitimtarë për hir të atij që na deshi.
38 Sepse unë jam i bindur se as vdekja, as jeta, as engjëjt, as pushtetet, as fuqia dhe as gjërat e tashme as gjërat e ardhshme,
39 as lartësitë, as thellësitë, as ndonjë tjetër krijesë, nuk do të mund të na ndajë nga dashuria e Perëndisë që është në Jezu Krishtin, Zotin tonë.* 

 Ju uroj te gjitheve gjithe bekimet e Perendise, dhe falenderime vella Matrixit qe hapi nje teme te tille. Diskutime te tilla jane me te vertete nje ushqim i mrekullueshem shpirteror
 Ne Krishtin, Astriti!

----------


## Manulaki

> Pershendetje vellezer dhe motra ne Krisht!
>  :
> *1 Tani, pra, nuk ka asnjë dënim për ata që janë në Krishtin Jezu, që nuk ecin sipas mishit, por sipas Frymës,*


Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Ne kete varg shoh shume qarte qe: "Nuk ka denim per ata qe jane ne Krishtin Jezu, qe nuk ecin sipas mishit, por sipas Frymes!"
E pra me duket si nje e vetme te qenit ne Krishtin dhe ecja sipas Frymes. Nuk ka sesi te jesh i Krishtere dhe te mos ecesh ne Fryme. 
Ajo qe mesa po kuptoj qe do te thote Matrix eshte kjo: Ashtu si nje foshnje e porsalindur nese nuk ushqehet dhe nese nuk rritet te behet femije, adoleshent, i/e rritur..etj, kjo foshnje do te vdese. Ashtu edhe shpetimi, nese nuk jetohet ne shpetim si mund te thuash qe je shpetuar?
Lufta me mishin eshte dicka qe cdo besimtar ben gjate gjithe jetes dhe me hirin e Perendise del fitimtar. Por nese te jepet fitorja por ti nuk e merr kete fitore thjesht sepse nuk merr pjese ne gare, atehere si mund te presesh te festosh me ata qe fituan?
"Pema njihet nga fruti i saj!" Keshtu eshte edhe me shpetimin dhe veprat. Jane nje peme (shpetimi) nje frut (veprat ne Krishtin Jezus).
Matrix besoj se te kam kuptuar.  :buzeqeshje: 
Dhe ajo qe kam kuptuar gjithashtu eshte se fruti i pare eshte pendesa, i dyti eshte perulesia dhe kerkimi i hirit te Krishtit cdo moment te jetes sone.
Lexova dicka qe me preku thelle ne shpirt nga jeta e nje shenjtori, Shenjt Makarios, ai i tha nje murgu te shkonte ne varrezat dhe te kritikonte dhe te lavderonte te vdekurit. Kur u kthye murgu e pyeti se c'pergjigje i dhane te vdekurit dhe murgu u pergjegj: "Ata nuk me kthyen pergjigje as kur i kritikova as kur i lavderova." dhe shenjtori i tha: "Nese do te jesh i shpetuar duhet te jesh si nje i vdekur, te mos inatosesh kur te shajne dhe te mos krekosesh kur te levdojne. Nese sharja te behet lavderim, varferia pasuri, dhe pakica shumice atehere do te shpetohesh."
A do te kishte kuptim kryqi i Krishtit nese me pare ai nuk do te kishte qene njeri si ne? Ai fare mire mund te vinte dhe thjesht te kryqezohej dhe te thoshte "Kjo ishte, ja u kryqezova, u ringjalla, tani u shpetuat!" Jo kryqezimi i tij do te ishte i kote pa jeten e tij. Ai lindi, u be foshnje, femije, u rrit, jetoi gjithe pervojat njerezore dhe me ne fund kreu vepren perfundimtare te shpetimit tone te plote. Ashtu edhe shpetimi yne eshte i pandare nga jeta qe ne bejme.
Pershendetje

----------


## marcus1

I bekuar qoftë Perëndia, Ati i Zotit tonë Jezu Krisht, *që na bekoi*   me çdo bekim frymëror *në vendet qiellore në Krishtin,* sikurse na zgjodhi në të përpara se të themelohej bota, *që të jemi të shenjtë dhe të papërlyer përpara tij në dashuri,* duke na paracaktuar që të birësohemi në veten e tij me anë të Jezu Krishtit, sipas pëlqimit të vullnetit të vet, për lëvdim të lavdisë së hirit të tij, *me të cilin na bëri të pëlqyer në të dashurin Birin e tij, në të cilin kemi shpengimin me anë të gjakut të tij, faljen e mëkateve sipas pasurivë së hirit të tij, të cilin e bëri të teprojë ndaj nesh me gjithë urtësinë dhe mençurinë,....*
*Në të* edhe ju,(ne) pasi e dëgjuat(e degjuam) fjalën e së vërtetës, ungjillin e shpëtimit tuaj, dhe pasi besuat,(besuam) *u vulosët (u vulosem) me Frymën e Shenjtë të premtimit*....
Prandaj edhe unë, qëkur dëgjova për besimin tuaj në Jezu Krishtin dhe për dashurinë që keni *ndaj gjithë shenjtorëve,*

dhe t`u ndriçojë sytë e mendjes suaj, që të dini cila është shpresa e thirrjes së tij dhe cilat janë pasuritë e lavdisë së trashëgimisë së tij *në shenjtorët,* 

Por Perëndia, që është i pasur në mëshirë, për shkak të dashurisë së tij të madhe me të cilën na deshi, edhe atëherë kur ishim të vdekur në faje, *na dha jetë me Krishtin (ju jeni të shpëtuar me anë të hirit),(ne jemi te shepetuar me ane te hirit)*

*edhe na ringjalli me të, dhe me të na vuri të rrimë në vendet qiellore në Krishtin Jezus,*... 

A e shohim me te vertete se cfare po na thote ky varg??????????????  Ne ndodhemi tani ne vendet qiellore ne Krishtin Jezus!!!! Ketu flet ne kohen e shkuar dhe jo ne te ardhmen. Ne jemi te shenjte, ne jemi qytetare dhe banore te qiellit, ne rrime ne vendet qiellore. Keto nuk i them une, por Pali, i cili u drejtohet te gjithe atyre qe kane pranuar ungjillin. Nese une qe po shkruaj tani quhem heretik, te pakten te dalin ata qe jane te krishtere te vertete dhe te pranojne qe jane ata qe ne keto caste rrine ne vendet qiellore ne Krishtin Jezus.



*Ju (ne) në fakt, jeni (jemi) të shpëtuar me anë të hirit, nëpërmjet besimit, dhe kjo nuk vjen nga ju, (nga ne) po është dhurata e Perëndisë,* jo nga vepra, që të mos mburret askush.

Ju, (ne) pra, nuk jeni (jemi) më të huaj, as bujtës, *por bashkëqytetarë të shenjtorëve dhe pjestarë të familjes së Perëndisë,*...

në të cilin edhe ju (ne) jeni (jemi) bashkëndërtuar për të qenë një banesë e Perëndisë në Frymë.

një Perëndi i vetëm dhe Atë i të gjithëve, *që është përmbi të gjithë, në mes të të gjithëve dhe në ju  (ne ne) të gjithë.* 
Dhe mos e trishtoni *Frymën e Shenjtë*  të Perëndisë, me të cilin *u vulosët (u vulosem) për ditën e shpengimit* 
Por, *ashtu si u ka hije shenjtorëve,* as kurvëria, as ndonjë papastërti, as kurnacëri të mos zihet në gojë midis jush (nesh);

AMEN!

----------


## marcus1

> Ne rradhe te pare, do doja te thoja se keto dy opinione nuk jane kundershtues 100% me njeri-tjetrin, por e plotesojne njeri tjetrin.


Ja dhe pergjigja ime:



> Duke e mbyllur, do doja te thoja se deshmitar eshte Perendia qe nuk shqetesohem aspak nese dikush mendon se shpetimi mund te humbase. Une mund te adhuroj Perendine tim me nje vella te tille, i cdo lloj dogme qofte ai. Ajo qe mua me shqeteson eshte mashtrimi qe thuhet nga disa, qe ne nuk mund te dime nese jemi te shpetuar apo jo ne keto caste qe po flasim.* Njerez te tille, nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse te shtremberojne ungjillin.*


Nuk mund te jete shkrimi i Ndreut plotesues me shkrimet e mia. Mendimet qe Ndreu shfaq jane shtremberime te ungjillit, dhe mendime te tilla jane te huaja per ata qe kane pranuar Krishtin si Zotin e tyre.

----------


## marcus1

> pse te krishteret e kishes se Korinthit quheshin "te shenjte" dhe pse te krishteret e kishes se "Shen-Nikoles" nuk mund te quhen te tille.


Pyetje shume e drejte! Pse atehere???!!!

----------


## marcus1

> "Nese do te jesh i shpetuar duhet te jesh si nje i vdekur...


Amen! Dhe ne jemi te vdekur ne Krisht, nepermjet hirit te Tij. Ne jemi te vdekur, dhe te ringjallur ne Te, dhe ne rrime ne venet qiellore.

----------

